# virtueller druckertreiber



## CosmoKey (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

ich möchte bei meinem drucker mit verschiedenen Eintsellungen drucken. Dafür möchte ich aber nicht immer von hand die einstellungen ändern. Meine idee ist es, einfach 2 virtuelle drucker zu installieren, die jeweils mit einer anderen einstellung auf dem selben Drucker drucken. 
Kann mir da jemand tips geben, ob das überhaupt möglich ist und vielleicht, wo ich eine virtuellen druckertreiber finde.


gruss an alle


----------



## gothic ghost (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,
virtuelle Druckertreiber  gibt es nicht.
Virtuelle Drucker soviel du willst,
du kannst  ein und den selben Drucker zig mal mit
unterschiedlichen Einstellungen installierem.
Aber paß auf das du den Überblick nicht verlierst. ""


----------



## CosmoKey (4. Mai 2004)

ja, das hab ich auch schon gemerkt, dass ich so viele drucker anlegen kann, wie ich will! aber mit netzwerkdruckern klappt das nicht. hat da vielleicht jemand einen tip?
das problem hier ist, dass ich bei netzwerkdrucker nicht den namen angeben kann, unter dem sie angelegt werden und daher kann ich auch nicht mehrere anlegen.


----------



## CosmoKey (4. Mai 2004)

ich habe das problem jetzt so gelöst:

hab den mir den treiber des netzwerkdruckers runtergeladen und dann einfach den drucker 2mal lokal installiert und danach einfach unter einstellungen den Anschluss auf tcp/ip geändert. so  das ganze dann!


----------

